# Question about promo code for Sea World



## avcchichester

If you use a promo code, do they check at the gate to see if you actually are employed at that company where the promo code came from???  

Thank you


----------



## kmccoy

Bump


----------



## Tank

Just used my tickets I bought with the promo code, no questions asked. I even went to guest relations since I heard that you could come back a 2nd day for free and now they have buy one day get the rest of the year for free. So I used the promo code and  got the whole year for $53 adults and $43 kids.


----------



## caty_mora

Tank said:


> Just used my tickets I bought with the promo code, no questions asked. I even went to guest relations since I heard that you could come back a 2nd day for free and now they have buy one day get the rest of the year for free. So I used the promo code and  got the whole year for $53 adults and $43 kids.



Hello, Tank, can you tell me the code you used?..

Thanks,
Catalina


----------



## Blondiex46

yea what code?


----------



## caty_mora

Blondiex46 said:


> yea what code?



The promo code you used when you bought your tickets to sea world.


----------



## Tank

I sent you both a pm, check that


----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

I bought the tickets using the promo code, and printed them out with the eticket thing...no company name or logo was on the tickets, so I'd have to say no.


----------



## Blondiex46

and sorry if this is asked but you get a free second day with this coupon?


----------



## limo57

Can you please tell me where you find a promo code for Discovery Cove or Sea World?.  I have searched the internet and cannot locate one.  Thanks


----------



## Tank

Limo you should just check here, there is a thread for discount codes. Sea World is running a new promotion right now. When I bought my tickets they said I could get a 2nd day free by going to customer service. When I did they said they just started giving you the rest of the year free with one day purchase. So we are good til Dec 31, 2007


----------



## SusanDK

Could someone please PM me the promo code being referred to here?  Do I understand correctly that you can use this promo code for a one-day admission (20% or 30% off?) and then get the rest of the year for free even after having purchased a discounted one-day ticket?

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## jksgrammy

Tank said:


> Limo you should just check here, there is a thread for discount codes. Sea World is running a new promotion right now. When I bought my tickets they said I could get a 2nd day free by going to customer service. When I did they said they just started giving you the rest of the year free with one day purchase. So we are good til Dec 31, 2007



Tank:  You mention a thread for discount codes.  I must be missing something, because I'm not seeing it.  Please help a "dummy" locate this thread you are referring to.  THANKS!


----------



## logan115

Can someone please tell me what the timeframe is for the second day ?   Does it need to be the following day, or do you have 1 week or so to go back ?

In terms of them extending the admission thru 2007, was that just using the code, or is there something else involved ?

Thanks


----------



## Tank

When you print tickets at home you can use them to get through the turnstiles. At some point during the day stop by the guest services window to the left when you come in the park. They will need ID from all the adults so you all have to go. They will print you small tickets that are good for the rest of the year. They do not ask who you work for they just want to put your name on the tickets so you can not give them to some one else.

I found the discount code in the thread "Anything besides be a kid"


----------



## SusanDK

Thanks!  Just one more question to anyone who might know.  Do you have to print the etickets, or is there a code you can write down and take to the park?

I'm currently in Orlando on vacation on have limited access to the internet via my laptop and wireless at a cafe, no printer available.  Would I be able to order the tickets online if I can't print them?

Susan


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Tank said:


> When you print tickets at home you can use them to get through the turnstiles. At some point during the day stop by the guest services window to the left when you come in the park. They will need ID from all the adults so you all have to go. They will print you small tickets that are good for the rest of the year. They do not ask who you work for they just want to put your name on the tickets so you can not give them to some one else.
> 
> I found the discount code in the thread "Anything besides be a kid"


Does it extend admission for 12 mos. or until the end of 2007?  We're not going until Nov. so I was hoping it would be for 12 mos.


----------



## jiggerj

Help please!  I cant find on the SW website just where to enter the promo code to order a ticket-  I am able to put the ticket in my cart but I dont see where you can enter a promo code???? 

TIA!


----------



## Quinny

Go to seaworld.com, click on buy tickets, click on book now for Orlando--then in the upper right hand corner in the orange and yellow stripe it says enter promo code--click on that. That will take you thru using the code!


----------



## jiggerj

Quinny said:


> Go to seaworld.com, click on buy tickets, click on book now for Orlando--then in the upper right hand corner in the orange and yellow stripe it says enter promo code--click on that. That will take you thru using the code!



Thank you Quinny for your quick response!  I followed your instructions and they were perfect!  Thanks again!


----------



## EC0323

This site is amazing.  You all know everything!  Thanks soo much for the code!


----------



## mrsmoons

caty_mora said:


> Hello, Tank, can you tell me the code you used?..
> 
> Thanks,
> Catalina


can you give me the promo code?


----------



## Rneighh

I would like the promo code as well

Renee


----------



## Muffy

I would also appreciate the promo code!  Thanks!


----------



## kellihicks

Does the promo code have to be emailed?  I would like it, and don't see it in the threads?


----------



## Ricole1

My friend is going to Sea World San Antonio.  I would appreciate the code.  

Colette


----------



## SadieG

I would also like the code. Please.   

Sadie


----------



## brauergirls

I would as well appreciate the promo code as well. We are going in June.

Thanks


----------



## Muffy

Has anyone recieved the promo code yet?


----------



## wdw1014

I am trying to find this code also, but all of my searches have turned up nothing. So....could you please PM me the code also. Thanks!!!


----------



## wdw1014

I figured it out....so thanks for the big savings


----------



## ravenbz

Can someone give me the code? We are going in two weeks. this is greatly appreciated! Thx!:


----------



## susandehart

Hi, I would also love the code.  could someone PM it to me?

thanks!


----------



## kepley99

Can someone send me the code that is being used?  My wife and I are taking our 3 kids next month.

Thanks.


----------



## motofox4

i searched the forum for a code and cannot find it. could someone please PM me the code?? Thank you very much!!!!


----------



## darlene9947

I found the code, went to SW website and the box for Promo code is missing now.  I wonder if SW discovered that the code was being used by everybody in the free world and shut it down?? JK


----------



## DTop

I found the place to put the promo code at http://commerce.4adventure.com/store/promotions.asp?ShopperID=VDB070ECFD39A4613BF2BF21AEDB6E6F&Token=LIKFDELFKDHFDDK&Hier=03&


----------



## jewelmom23

Could someone please pm  me the code we go in 8 days!  Thanks so much!


----------



## a1tinkfans

THANK YOU VERY MUCH , A GREAT SAVINGS!


----------



## thelionqueen

Is there some rule that the code cannot be posted??  We've never been to Sea World, so I'm just asking 

Would someone please post or pm me the code??
 I would really appreciate it


----------



## MrsPiglet

Can someone pm me the code.  I want to go to SeaWorld in september.


----------



## Blondiex46

PM me and i will give you the code, but the one i have is only good until the 30th.


----------



## kelly998

Could someone pretty please pm the promotional code, would love to save $$ 


Kelly


----------



## msyang21

aww, u people are having too much fun...
PM me w/the code too!! pleasiree~!


----------



## jessie32

the discoubnt code is lowes.you to do it to day because the code is no good after today


----------



## chek73

I just enter the promo code, but it only apply discount to single day ticket. I wish to buy the Fun Card ticket where it is valid for multiple entries until 31 Dec 2007. Is there anyway that I can get a discount for Fun Card? Thanks.


----------



## jessie32

it is good for another day.so you get 2 days for that price


----------



## cdnsluvdisney

We went to Seaworld today.  We purchased a one-day ticket online using the "promo code".  You print off your e-ticket at home and just walk right to the entrance and they scan it to enter.  They have a special promo on right now that you trade your ticket (or paper ticket) in for a pass that is good for the rest of the year!  Since we are coming back at Christmas, it turned out to be an even greater deal!!!


----------



## chek73

Did you go to Seaworld San Diego? I just called their customer service, they told me I have to pay the different between the discount price and the full price for single day entry. 
 I just bought online 3 fun card without discount. Because we are sure to visit seaworld in May and August.


----------



## cdnsluvdisney

Sorry, we were at SeaWorld in Orlando.  We had bought a one day ticket for SeaWorld and then traded it in for a Fun Card.  We probably would have to pay the difference if we wanted a two-park ticket.


----------



## chek73

Thanks. Actually I am refering only to 1 park (Sea World San Diego)
I don't know if they can let me make a refund now and I will take the risk of purchasing 4 single entry with 30% off and hoping that you let me upgrade it to fun card. But everything have to do it by today!


----------



## sweetapril73

This thread is for Tank, for some reason I wasn't able to send you a PM. Would you be willing to share the promo code you used for this deal? I am taking my children to Disney for the first time at the end of this month and I could greatly use this savings. 

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Blondiex46

there is a new promo code?


----------



## Patsfan7

chek73 said:


> Thanks. Actually I am refering only to 1 park (Sea World San Diego)
> I don't know if they can let me make a refund now and I will take the risk of purchasing 4 single entry with 30% off and hoping that you let me upgrade it to fun card. But everything have to do it by today!



Does anyone have a 30% off code???  I have used the one that is for a certain home improvement store.... and it is for 20% off at the moment, which brings the cost to $51.??  Which is better than the be a kid promotion for $53.??  But I could have sworn that the promotion was better than that a few weeks ago????  Anyone get anything better?  We are going in two weeks!  Thank you!


----------



## a1tinkfans

I believe you're right.  When I purchased tix on line late April, tix came to 42 (or there abouts each) the price is not on the tix.
Perhaps someone else knows a new code??


----------



## Blondiex46

it was up April 30th


----------



## Patsfan7

Bumping for any new news for May????

Thanks!


----------



## sweetapril73

chek73 said:


> Thanks. Actually I am refering only to 1 park (Sea World San Diego)
> I don't know if they can let me make a refund now and I will take the risk of purchasing 4 single entry with 30% off and hoping that you let me upgrade it to fun card. But everything have to do it by today!



Hey, would you mind sharing how you are getting 30% off of 1 day admissions? You can PM me if you like! Thanks in advance and have a great day!


----------



## kkjason

can u please tell me the promotion code u used to get the tickets for seaworld. 
Thanks
jason


----------



## MHUGHES1303

Going to Sea World for my Bday!!! can anyone help with Promo Code?


----------



## MHUGHES1303

kkjason said:


> can u please tell me the promotion code u used to get the tickets for seaworld.
> Thanks
> jason


Jason - did you get a response on a code?


----------



## mattk

does anyone have the promo code for any kind of discount at sea world?


----------



## smszaz

I have searched the boards to see if anyone had a promo code listed and I don't see one.  If someone could send me a PM that would be great.  Thanks So much!


----------



## damiel

Does anyone know when the LOWES code expires?  We don't need tickets until Aug. so I have time to wait for the best code out there.


----------



## MamaKate

damiel said:


> Does anyone know when the LOWES code expires?  We don't need tickets until Aug. so I have time to wait for the best code out there.



I know the 30% code expired 4/30/07.  They don't currently have an expiration date for the 20% code on the website so it might be around for awhile.  When they offered the 30% discount, it stated that the offer was good thru 4/30/07.


----------



## marnilparks

im traveling for one day with my 3 kids to sea world at the end of June and wanted to know if anyone has a promo code or discount they could share with me for the day.  it will be my husband and myself and 3 kids.  We are both teachers so I don't know if we would qualify for any type of discount with that.  Also I've been researching hotels for 2 nights that are kid friendly and have breakfast included.  The best deal i have found so far has been   on the sea world web site for around $530.00 for 2 nights stay and admission to the park.  Any suggestions???  Thanks


----------



## a1tinkfans

When they offered the 30% discount, it stated that the offer was good thru 4/30/07.[/QUOTE]


Hi Mamakate
AM I MISSING SOMETHING???
 Did I misunderstand the advertisement for the tickets?  I purchased them with the code but won't be using them till August.  I don't see ANY expiration on them.   I paid thru my credit card, so If I made a mistake I can likely get it corrected, but I sure hope I did not mess this up.   
I hope I didn't make a mistake


----------



## MamaKate

a1tinkfans said:


> Hi Mamakate
> AM I MISSING SOMETHING???
> Did I misunderstand the advertisement for the tickets?  I purchased them with the code but won't be using them till August.  I don't see ANY expiration on them.   I paid thru my credit card, so If I made a mistake I can likely get it corrected, but I sure hope I did not mess this up.
> I hope I didn't make a mistake



No your fine!!  The 4/30/07 date I was referring to is the date you had to purchase the tickets by to receive the 30% discount.  The tickets themselves don't have an expiration date.  I'm not using mine until November.


----------



## marnilparks

MHUGHES1303 said:


> Jason - did you get a response on a code?



mhughes-  Any luck on a promo code for discounts?  I'm looking to book my trip for June and hoping to save some money, you know teachers like me don't have much $$$, thanks


----------



## a1tinkfans

MamaKate said:


> No your fine!!
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT A RELIEF, the funny thing is, last year we visited Fla about the same time/August and bad weather came thru the day we were to go to SW.  Of course, me the ORGANIZED one, decided before we left on vacation that I would get gift cards for us to use at SW for our meals and such, thereby knowing in advance that our money was covered for the trip.  Then, we didn't get to go.  And the cards actually are set to expire before this years trip.  I spoke to customer service at Sea World and they were wonderful and allowed me to trade them in for full value for a NEW gift card for this trip! YEAH!!
> When I saw the other post I had this UGH     feeling!
> THANKS for the quick reply.
> PS:  LOVE the pix!
> Just waiting......till the fla SUN


----------



## sammmm9999999

Please email me promo code of San Diego Sea world, San Diego Zoo and Disney land at Sammmm9999999@yahoo.com.


----------



## jeremygood

Could someone please email me at jgoodell@elpolloloco.com a discount code for May for Sea World? Thanks!


----------



## leshchin

visited to the Busch Gardens bought with the 'LOWES' discount.

Has anybody bought the Seaworld ticket with this promotion.
Then exchanged this ticket for second day free 
then used the shuttle (free I assume) to the Busch Gardens
then used this ticket in the Tampa Busch Gardens.

I must be dreaming but curious if anybody has done this....


----------



## phikshun

hi there   my family (2 adults, one 4 year old)  is going to SeaWorld San Antonio on May 27th .. little less than 2 weeks from now.   we are only going for 2 days and will not be back for the remainder of the year ... so i only need a promo code for 2 days.
anyone have promo code for that at the S.A. TX  location?.   ?  i'd appreciate it!  email me at:  phikshun_@hotmail.com     thanks so much!!


----------



## samuelmsumter

Tank said:


> Just used my tickets I bought with the promo code, no questions asked. I even went to guest relations since I heard that you could come back a 2nd day for free and now they have buy one day get the rest of the year for free. So I used the promo code and  got the whole year for $53 adults and $43 kids.




hey  could anyone email me a promo code for sea world?  i have a group of 1o kids my email is samuelmsumter@aol.com. thanks for any help you can give


----------



## Babybob

Can someone pm me the code? 
Thank you.


----------



## a1tinkfans

Good Luck, I don't know any current code, but if their is one, you're sure to learn it here on the DIs!!!


----------



## kjlee17

Am going to sea world san diego today.. i know its last min but was hoping someone.. ANYONE would be able to tell me of a promotional code for Sea World. Please email me at kali_lee@hotmail.com

would much much appreciate it!


----------



## JCH00

My family and I are planning to vacation at Sea World San Antonio in July. Could someone please share with me any promo codes for this location? I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## Vickie46

We are doing Seaworld Orlando in August.. I would love a code.


----------



## disneyfamilyfun

limo57 said:


> Can you please tell me where you find a promo code for Discovery Cove or Sea World?.  I have searched the internet and cannot locate one.  Thanks



Hi!
The coupon code I used was LOWES. It saved me a ton of money- I paid $37.77 for my son and $44 for my husband & I. My daughter (1 yr.) was free of course.. 
Hope this helps! Anyone know where I can get a cruise coupon?


----------



## limo57

Does anyone know of a promo code for discovery cove?


----------



## frikit

Does anyone have a promo code for sea world me and my family will be going at the end of the week to san antonio, hopefully, they would be the same ...thanks pm me please


----------



## disphoto

looking for a code for San Antonio, thanks, PM me please


----------



## bigbabiebluz

I too am looking for a PROMO CODE for Sea World San Antonio.  We are going next week.  Please PM me if you can help.  Thanks!


----------



## ckim

can someone pm the code (if there is one) or email me at ckim@liai.org for sea world san diego?
we're going next week.  thank you!


----------



## IVOKEE

i'm looking sea world san diego code. please pm or email suli05@hotmail.com if u have one. thanks!!


----------



## mivictori

Does anyone know of any coupons or savings code for Sea World in San Antonio, Texas.  I purchased Six Flags Fiesta Texas and then found a better deal on line and kicking myself so I don't want to buy Sea World tickets until I know that I have a good deal.

Thanks!  Leaving in 18 days


----------



## bkgiese

Does anyone have a promo code for Sea World San Antonio?  We are leaving in two weeks.  Thanks!


----------



## mivictori

I have been told that if you are going to San Antonio, Texas Sea World you can go to the local grocery store HEB and they have 2 days for $48.99 for 13-up and around $39.99 for 12 and under.  That about $24.00 a day.


----------



## bigbabiebluz

Here is the PROMO code that I used.  LOWES I just bought my tickets yesterday.  We are going next week.  But you have to use this link 4adventure.com and at the top, click the enter promo code button.  Then you can pick what ever park you want.  This saves you 20% on a one day pass.  Now, for those of you who are like me and want to go for 2 days...while you are at the park on your first day, on your way out you can stop by the "passport" building (I think this is where you can get season passes and such) and they will validate your ticket for another day.  I even called SeaWorld to verify this.  Well I hope this helps.  Have fun!!


----------



## lf214

Question about these promo codes - isnt the LOWES one valid if you are a LOWES employee only?


----------



## sweetapril73

No, the code is for anyone. It was probably supposed to be used by LOWES employee orginally but then you have discussion boards like this that share them and it worked for me. However, for anyone going to Sea World in Orlando, you don't need two days. I went at the beginning of June and was somewhat disappointed at the attractions. Don't get me wrong, the shows were great for my daughter but there are only a handful and the Shamu ROCKS show was very good, but I hated staying the entire day just to see this show. Sea World is not what I remembered it being as a child. That was unfortunate for us. 

But the LOWES code should work for anyone! Have fun!


----------



## JessBucknum

I just wanted to say *THANKS*!!! 

I just bought tickets to Sea World in San Antonio with the lowes promo code and it worked. There's nothing that even relates to Lowes on the e-tickets. Saved me lots of $$$$$!!!

We Leave on This weekend.

THANKS AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## edinburghlass

The LOWES promo code even works if you are in the UK


----------



## ainemcgrath

Anybody buy the LOWES eticket or use the SouthWest discount at the gate recently and then upgrade to a fun card once inside the park?

We'll like to go in and out for 2/3 hours for a few days so better than a 2 day tickets.
Thanks,
Aine
Dublin


----------



## bam

Could someone tell where I can find the code?  Also, does anyone know if there is the same type of deal for Busch Gardens?

Thanks!


----------



## imstein

Havent had much luck with the discount codes.  Has anyone found anything that works?


----------



## JoyG

ainemcgrath said:


> Anybody buy the LOWES eticket or use the SouthWest discount at the gate recently and then upgrade to a fun card once inside the park?
> 
> We'll like to go in and out for 2/3 hours for a few days so better than a 2 day tickets.
> Thanks,
> Aine
> Dublin



Last summer Seaworld was upgrading single day tickets to 7 day tickets.  We got a free ticket using our American Express points and then we also bought some online using a promo code.

When we got to the park, Seaworld upgraded ALL of our single day tickets to the 7 day tickets.  _Including the free American Express one._


----------



## ainemcgrath

Thanks for that JoyG, will give it a try!
Aine


----------



## vandort

Can someone please PM me the promo code?  We are leaving next month for our trip to Orlando.  

Thanks!


----------



## cutekitty714

Hi, could someone please PM or email me (cutekitty714@aol.com) the promo code for Sea World Orlando?

Thanks so much!


----------



## missionmiller6

Hi-

would someone mind sharing a code for Sea World San Antonio with me? I've searched everywhere and come up with nothing.  Any help would be appreciated (we leave tomorrow!) I know short notice...can anyone help!?  One day code is fine!!

Thanks!!
please e-mail: missionmiller6@sbcglobal.net


----------



## Vickie46

We will be going to Sea World in about a week.. can I use the code online to buy our tickets before we get there ... can someone pm the code?  thanks so much!


----------



## jewellie

could someone please email me at thejewellbox@hotmail.com the promo code for sea world orlando?  I tried LOWES but to no avail.  It said it didn't recognize the promo code. we are traveling the end of august.  thanx so much!!!!


----------



## jewellie

I am out-of-state from Sea World Orlando....if that makes a difference.


----------



## jovijen

Could someone please PM or email me the code, pretty please?!!! I know I am a newbie but I'm looking for any type of discount I can get! TIA!


----------



## naz022292

If you go to the NRA-ILA website you can donate $50 and get 2 tix good at Either Busch Gardens, Seaworld, and other Busch owned parks.  (You need to at least do 2- $50, but you can also order 3-$75, 4-$100... Etc...)  Obviously you would need to be willing to support the National Rifle Assoc.


----------



## angebony

I'm having the same problem.  LOWES doesn't work for me either & I am desperate!!  Can anyone help????  Much appreciated.

Thanks from South MS


----------



## naz022292

Try this link and then enter lowes or pepsico in the discount code area.  You can't enter a discount code from the "buy tickets" area for the tampa info.  After you enter your code you will choose your park.  Good Luck

http://commerce.4adventure.com/store/promotions.asp

I ordered mine from the NRA-IRL website (3 tix for $75!).  But I have used the promo codes for past tix. 

Good Luck


----------



## florida family home

hi could some send me the promo code i am in florida at the moment and planning to go this thursday august 2nd, could you send it to my e mail suedandaly@aol.com 

thanks 

dan


----------



## nextidiot

Just ordered my 3 tickets from the NRA-IRL web site.    

$75 sure was better than paying $165.  Too bad these aren't good for a return visit.  Guess we'll have to do it all in a day!

Thanks for the heads-up on the promotion!


----------



## yeahkt

Sea World Orlando:
I tried the 'Lowes' one too and it didn't work.  I also found another 'Access', that didn't work either.  If anyone has a functional code I would be very grateful   We're headed there tomorrow!! LOL

kbl@theDbFoundation.com


----------



## ratherbeindisney

Does anyone have a current code for Seaworld Orlando for 4 adults and 1 child?  I would be so thankful!!  Please post or PM me at your convenience.  Thank you!!


----------



## trevkatmom

New to the board - just joined to share the code I found.
Since this is my first post, it will not let me post direct links.  Go to retailmenot.com and search for seaworld.com.  Follow the link and directions under the cingular code.  It just worked for me.
Adult $51.96 Child $43.16  (20% off)
Also $38.50 available for use in October only.
HTH


----------



## dee3947

Can anyone get this promo code??  We're going this month and I'd love to have it!


----------



## ess

Use the promo code cingular..I just bought our tickets yesterday.


----------



## rainy~daze

use this link thru code southwestairlines to save 25%.

http://commerce.4adventure.com/stor...4FD53DFC233&Token=LDJIHDJEEEEFDDK&dept_id=203


----------



## Disbound

I have tried ordering Sea World tickets through two web-sites suggested using codes lowes, southwestairlines, pepsico and cingular that I saw on previous threads but none are working.  Does anyone have any other suggestions?  We are hoping to purchase tickets as Christmas gifts to be used May 2008.  Will the discount still apply and will the second day upgrade be available then as well?  Any help ~ greatly appreciated!


----------



## SNicksed

Here's the link to use code "southwestairlines". I'm also getting them as xmas gifts.  

http://commerce.4adventure.com/stor...F2BF21AEDB6E6F&Token=LIKFDELFKDHFDDK&Hier=03&


----------



## Disbound

Thank you so much!  The discount was 25% so I just printed out 4 tickets for under $200.  Also, it says right on the printout that at the end of the first day, turn the ticket in and you may return for a FULL WEEK at any time.  The current promotion that I saw only gave one additional day!  We'll see what happens when we get there!  Again, Thanks so much!


----------



## peanutgirl

I am nervous about doing this. Does it just print a bar code you scan at seaworld? Did you just do it yesterday disbound??


----------



## Disbound

I did it on Sunday night.  Printed out tickets for the 4 of us for May 2008.  I called Sea World directly the other day and they told me they would still be good that far in advance.  The only offer they gave me was adult ticket at kids price and one free day.  I bought tickets this way 2 years ago when we went and they were offering the same "get in for free for seven days" offer.  It was great!  On your way out the first day, go to guest services and they give you a new plastic pass with your picture on it and you can come and go unlimited for 7 days!  We beat the crowds and got to see everything we wanted at least twice!  Great, relaxing way to see the park.  It was a breeze getting in as well, you have your printed pass in hand and zip right through the turnstiles.


----------



## ConnieB

Disbound....is the code you used the southwestairlines one? 

Is the Busch Gardens one good for a whole week as well???  We wanted to do both SeaWorld and Busch, and having not been to either in 20+ years, it's like the first time so I imagine we'll need more than a day to see everything (not much on rides though).  

I was looking at getting the combo ticket that was good for both SeaWorld and Busch, it's $85 but you have to go to both parks in the same 7 day period, so for less than $5 more we'd be able to hang in one park for 7 days and then flop over to the other for another 7 days.   I like the idea of having some breathing room in between.  

We're going in January


----------



## Lucky'sMom

If you snooze, you lose!  I just tried to order my tickets with the southwestairlines code and, of course, it no longer works.  Has anyone has success with any other codes, I can't find one that works now.  Thanks!


----------



## ConnieB

Lucky'sMom said:


> If you snooze, you lose!  I just tried to order my tickets with the southwestairlines code and, of course, it no longer works.  Has anyone has success with any other codes, I can't find one that works now.  Thanks!



You had me scared there for a minute....the southwestairlines code had worked for me earlier in the day, but I hadn't bought them yet....then I saw your post and thought I'd blown it.....but...just went back and it worked again.  

You might want to try again, maybe you misspelled it?  It worked for me after you posted this.


----------



## Lucky'sMom

I don't know what happened the first time...when I clicked on the link it took me to a different Sea World ticket ordering page, and the southwestairlines code would not work.   But when I tried it again just now, it took me to the right page and it took the code.   Weird.  I am so sorry for the scare!


----------



## Disbound

I would keep trying the southwestairlines code.  It didn't work for me the first few times I tried it either, then it went through perfectly.  Did anyone else's tickets say the free week feature too?


----------



## Taratink

I want to the  Sea world/ Aquatica  combo ticket. Are there any codes available for that? If so could some one email it to me? mc52@comcast.net


----------



## laxcdn

rainy~daze said:


> use this link thru code southwestairlines to save 25%.
> 
> http://commerce.4adventure.com/stor...4FD53DFC233&Token=LDJIHDJEEEEFDDK&dept_id=203





SNicksed said:


> Here's the link to use code "southwestairlines". I'm also getting them as xmas gifts.
> 
> http://commerce.4adventure.com/stor...F2BF21AEDB6E6F&Token=LIKFDELFKDHFDDK&Hier=03&



I am thinking about this but just want to make sure that I am not going to get stuck at the entrance.  I can get tix for $54.95 adult and $47.95 kid from Seaworld.ca or I can use this code for $46.31 and 37.31.  With the Cdn dollar the way it is I get a bit more of a discount with the SW code, but I am paranoid that I will get asked for my id at the entrance since I will have a Cdn accent.  Has anyone gone through with this?


----------



## earthfaries

laxcdn said:


> I am thinking about this but just want to make sure that I am not going to get stuck at the entrance.  I can get tix for $54.95 adult and $47.95 kid from Seaworld.ca or I can use this code for $46.31 and 37.31.  With the Cdn dollar the way it is I get a bit more of a discount with the SW code, but I am paranoid that I will get asked for my id at the entrance since I will have a Cdn accent.  Has anyone gone through with this?




They  are e-tickets so you apparently don't even have to talk to a human.  You just scan your tickets and in you go so I don't see how they would be able to check.

Also, I bought 6 tickets with the SW airline code and if anyone did ask  in Jan. when we go I will just say I don't work there anymore. You could say a number of things, but  since so much time will pass before you actually go I thing the I don't work there anymore is a good one 

I don't know when everyone is going, but I will post here as soon as I get back Jan. 20th.. keep your subscription to this thread and I promise to let everyone know


----------



## rdaniels

Hey!  I entered the codes southwestairlines, Lowes, Pepsico  and it came back saying the code could not be found.  Am I doing something wrong?  Is there another code to use?

Thank you
Ronda


----------



## Lucky'sMom

Go to the post by laxcdn and click on the lower link that was provided.  I just printed these tickets using that link.  Great deal!


----------



## earthfaries

rdaniels said:


> Hey!  I entered the codes southwestairlines, Lowes, Pepsico  and it came back saying the code could not be found.  Am I doing something wrong?  Is there another code to use?
> 
> Thank you
> Ronda




Here is the link that works:

http://commerce.4adventure.com/store/promotions.asp

enter southwestairlines


----------



## KristyLo

Can someone please send me the promo code? We have a trip planned in March and I am trying to purchase Sea World tickets online but I can not find a promo code anywhere. Thank You!!


----------



## earthfaries

KristyLo said:


> Can someone please send me the promo code? We have a trip planned in March and I am trying to purchase Sea World tickets online but I can not find a promo code anywhere. Thank You!!




http://commerce.4adventure.com/store/promotions.asp

Click on this link and enter   southwestairlines  in the box for promo code.  It will give you more than 25% off tickets


----------



## curdburns

I have 5 tickets to Busch Garden that are about10 years old never been seperated. does anyone knowif they are still valid


----------



## ahoward

are there any discounts for the luau?


----------



## earthfaries

ahoward said:


> are there any discounts for the luau?



I believe that with the above code 
it
gives you 10% off of all the dining shows


----------



## ahoward

I tried the code for tickets and got the 25% off as it stated.  It did mention on the site that you would get 10% off the dinners dine with shamu and the luau.  But, when I click on the luau the price doesn't reflect the 10% discount.  I tried it 3 or 4 times with no luck.  Wonder what's going on?


----------



## jennyh68

Code 1: SOUTHWESTAIRLINES
Code 2: BOEING 
Note: You don't have to be a Southwest Airlines or Boeing employee to enjoy this discount.  The tickets are printed like any other tickets that are scanned at the gate. 

To use these codes, go to the following web address:


commerce.4adventure.com/store/promotions.asp

*** THE CODES WILL NOT WORK ANYWHERE ELSE***


----------



## doodle

jennyh68 said:


> Code 1: SOUTHWESTAIRLINES
> Code 2: BOEING
> Note: You don't have to be a Southwest Airlines or Boeing employee to enjoy this discount.  The tickets are printed like any other tickets that are scanned at the gate.
> 
> To use these codes, go to the following web address:
> 
> 
> commerce.4adventure.com/store/promotions.asp
> 
> *** THE CODES WILL NOT WORK ANYWHERE ELSE***



How do you enter the second code?  Thanks!


----------



## cookie1914

Looking to do Discovery cove with wife and daughter and myself.  Saw the code for the nature conservancy that gives 15% off is there anything better out there???


----------



## leedal

What is the nature conservancy? Is it for Discovery Cove or is it for Seaworld?


----------



## leanne11

cingular and southwest still work for busch gardens and sea world come up for the discount also... CINGULAR is the best
http://www.retailmenot.com/view/seaworld.com
Enter promo code at this website, this will offer ALL Sea world and BG tix..............
http://commerce.4adventure.com/EStore/Scripts/Skins/BGT/Promotion.aspx

I forgot to add we used "lowes" code last May and scanned the ticket ourselves noone asked for id, went to the second day window and when she asked how long we were staying we said 7 days so she gave us a 7 day enter free pass..loved it ..


----------



## leanne11

double post


----------



## nezy

The Lowes promo does not work for orlando anymore, but seems to be available for san antonio and 1 or 2 other things.


----------



## Terri2007

I have read all the helpful info from this post. Thank you. I am getting ready to buy tickets and have been using the link provided (e.g. commerce4adventure.com); the only codes that have worked were cingular and boeing. The southwest airlines code did not list seaworld orlando as an option.

My question: How do you get the second day free? Is this something that will show on the ticket? I have seen others posters refer to 7 days free and others mention any return during the year (this was 2007) for free. Could someone please clarify this for me please? Thank you so much for your help.

First visit to seaworld - February or Bust!


----------



## earthfaries

Terri2007 said:


> I have read all the helpful info from this post. Thank you. I am getting ready to buy tickets and have been using the link provided (e.g. commerce4adventure.com); the only codes that have worked were cingular and boeing. The southwest airlines code did not list seaworld orlando as an option.
> 
> My question: How do you get the second day free? Is this something that will show on the ticket? I have seen others posters refer to 7 days free and others mention any return during the year (this was 2007) for free. Could someone please clarify this for me please? Thank you so much for your help.
> 
> First visit to seaworld - February or Bust!



 We have our first visit to SeaWorld THIS Saturday  we're very excited!!!

The second day free is just something they offer all the time with any single day pass.  You just trade it in anytime after entering the park for a new ticket for the next day   It is only for the next day, not any other day.  Have fun


----------



## deedeetoo

Do these codes work with the combination tickets or just the plain SW tickets?  When do you put them in?  Do you have to start an account first before you see if the codes work?


----------



## earthfaries

deedeetoo said:


> Do these codes work with the combination tickets or just the plain SW tickets?  When do you put them in?  Do you have to start an account first before you see if the codes work?




I believe you can get combo tickets, or at least discounts to the different parks.  You just click on the link above and there will be a little box you enter the code in.  You don't have to put any of your info in or anything.  Then you can see what is offered and how much they are.


----------



## csmommy

We will be at Seaworld in Orlando in April ~ but it doesn't look like any of these codes for for Aquatica.* Does anyone have any info regarding discounts?


----------



## theparsons

Has anyone ever used this website: 

http://www.discountthemeparkvacations.com/seaworld/tickets.cfm?source=goto&keyword=seaworld+tickets

They have an incredible deal....2 adult tickets for $25.00 (doesn't appear to be EACH either, but two tickets $25).   I need 3 tickets, but at this rate it'll still be cheaper to buy 4 for $50!   But....I have that nagging "if it sounds to good to be true".  I can't see anything on their website that says it's a vacation club presentation or anything, and although they advertise hotel rates I can't find any reference to it being a requirement to buy a hotel stay.   

So...please, someone tell me they've done this and had a wonderful inexpensive visit, so we can too!


----------



## mikeandkarla

theparsons said:


> Has anyone ever used this website:
> 
> http://www.discountthemeparkvacations.com/seaworld/tickets.cfm?source=goto&keyword=seaworld+tickets
> 
> They have an incredible deal....2 adult tickets for $25.00 (doesn't appear to be EACH either, but two tickets $25).   I need 3 tickets, but at this rate it'll still be cheaper to buy 4 for $50!   But....I have that nagging "if it sounds to good to be true".  I can't see anything on their website that says it's a vacation club presentation or anything, and although they advertise hotel rates I can't find any reference to it being a requirement to buy a hotel stay.
> 
> So...please, someone tell me they've done this and had a wonderful inexpensive visit, so we can too!



If you read the terms and conditions, it clearly states that you must listen to a 90 minute timeshare presentation to recieve 2 seaworld tickets for $25.  Great deal if you have the time.  Usually high pressure sales people if you can handle that sort of thing.


----------



## CarolynMink

mikeandkarla said:


> If you read the terms and conditions, it clearly states that you must listen to a 90 minute timeshare presentation to recieve 2 seaworld tickets for $25.  Great deal if you have the time.  Usually high pressure sales people if you can handle that sort of thing.



Thanks for the great info!!  I too thought 2 for $25 was to good to be true.  

I followed everyones advice and used a promo code at Sea World's website and got 25% off regular ticket price.  For a family of four "adults" (DD 12, DS 10) thats a huge savings.  

I am so excite!   We were season pass holders when SW was here in Ohio.  They have been gone now for 7 years.  My daughter vaguely remembers going and my son does not remember at all. I am going to surprise them when we get there in just 3 weeks!!!


----------



## doodle

CarolynMink said:


> Thanks for the great info!!  I too thought 2 for $25 was to good to be true.
> 
> I followed everyones advice and used a promo code at Sea World's website and got 25% off regular ticket price.  For a family of four "adults" (DD 12, DS 10) thats a huge savings.
> 
> I am so excite!   We were season pass holders when SW was here in Ohio.  They have been gone now for 7 years.  My daughter vaguely remembers going and my son does not remember at all. I am going to surprise them when we get there in just 3 weeks!!!




What is the code for 25% off?  Thanks!!


----------



## imcandi376

I saw on EBAY that they are ebaying a 32% off sea world orlando code.  Does anyone have any idea what it might be.  Any code I try on the anheiser busch website does not offer olrando as a choice right now. I have tried CVS, UPS, Southwest, Boeing Cingular, FBI, Pepsico.  Any Help would be greatly appreciated.  I would prefer to not givethe ebayers money to codes that are usually so readily available on the net. But I can't seem to find anything.  I have tried slick deals and several other websites.  Let me know if you find out anything.  

ThankS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laxcdn

I just bought my tickets. I tried Cingular and Boeing.  Cingular gives you 20% off and Boeing is less.  I got mine through Seaworld.ca, but I am Canadian so I decided to go safe.  I would have only saved $16 between .ca and using Cingular.


----------



## kokomos

I wasnt able to get any of the codes to work  here http://commerce.4adventure.com/EStor...Promotion.aspx  for orlando

I did go to Sea World site to buy tickets, on the bottom of the page i hit enter promo code most of the ones mentioned still work. Southwest code is only good until Jan 24  08 , i used cingular 20% which is good for 1 year. 
15% off USPS and UPS 

Hope this helps someone I didnt think i was going to be able to save anything.

Wanda


----------



## imcandi376

Sorry dupe


----------



## imcandi376

Here is how to get the discounted park ticket itself. I'm guessing YMMV on getting it upgraded for free to the Fun Card at the park.

Go to http://www.adventureclubonline.co...gn_up.aspx. Sign up for the Shamu Club using a corporate code. Here are some that should work. Use a valid email address, because they will send you a confirmation email.

Codes:
29372
1552159
35083
29
1545031
1541860
1537936

After you sign up and sign into the Shamu Club via your verification email, click on Sea World Orlando up top. (I haven't tried the other parks.) Up top there are two tabs labeled "Buy Tickets" and "Book A Vacation." Click on the one that says Buy Tickets.

A page will come up that says the page cannot be found, and it will redirect you soon. Before it redirects, click on the link under Sea World's phone number that says "Orlando Tickets."

Up top where it says "Enter Your Promotion Code," enter "southwestairlines" without the quotation marks. It will then list the available tickets. Click on the one you want and order. These are in the form of e-tickets that you print from your computer. I got Sea World Orlando tickets for $46.31 a piece.


----------



## mikeandkarla

try this websight:  http://www.retailmenot.com/view/seaworld.com
promotion code cingular is the best discount on tickets.


----------



## csmommy

Does anyone have a code that works for Seaworld Orlando & Aquatica combo tickets?  The best deal I can find is 7 days for $79.95 per adult & child.

Also if I just use the southwestairlines for single day at Seaworld how many days do they say the tickets are good for?

Thanks!


----------



## britt54311

kokomos said:


> I wasnt able to get any of the codes to work  here http://commerce.4adventure.com/EStor...Promotion.aspx  for orlando
> 
> I did go to Sea World site to buy tickets, on the bottom of the page i hit enter promo code most of the ones mentioned still work. Southwest code is only good until Jan 24  08 , i used cingular 20% which is good for 1 year.
> 15% off USPS and UPS
> 
> Hope this helps someone I didnt think i was going to be able to save anything.
> 
> Wanda



I got the code southwestairline to work and got tickets for 46.31+tax, but where does it say only good until Jan. 24, 08.  We are going on vacation Jan. 26 and hope they don't expire before that.  I went back on the website and entered everything like I did before and did not see an expiration date, also none on the tickets I printed.


----------



## TinkerSouthernBelle

One of the posts above mentions the southwest code expiring Jan????
I already purchase & printed my tickets using the southwest code and plan on using the in Feb.  I cant find anything about expiration. Did I miss something??? Help! We leave in less than 2 weeks.

Also can I use my tickets anyday? I had originally planned to go on a Friday but now want to go on  Wed. I can't remember if I had to enter a date when I ordered?!?!nn 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## aspramn

TinkerSouthernBelle said:


> One of the posts above mentions the southwest code expiring Jan????
> I already purchase & printed my tickets using the southwest code and plan on using the in Feb.  I cant find anything about expiration. Did I miss something??? Help! We leave in less than 2 weeks.
> 
> Also can I use my tickets anyday? I had originally planned to go on a Friday but now want to go on  Wed. I can't remember if I had to enter a date when I ordered?!?!nn
> 
> Thanks for your help!




I would like to know about this also. we are going in march. I would hate to purchase them and  have them expire.


----------



## zalansky

So will Sea World ask for Southwest emplyee ID when you go to the park with a reduced price admission? I am very tempted to buy some tickets, but don't want to get there and have them ask for employee ID and not let me in with the tickets I paid for!


----------



## earthfaries

aspramn said:


> I would like to know about this also. we are going in march. I would hate to purchase them and  have them expire.





zalansky said:


> So will Sea World ask for Southwest emplyee ID when you go to the park with a reduced price admission? I am very tempted to buy some tickets, but don't want to get there and have them ask for employee ID and not let me in with the tickets I paid for!



Just wanted to post as I said I would when returning.  We just got back from our vacation late last night.  We went to SeaWorld this past Sat. and the Sat. before that.
 It was our first visit and great by the way!

We purchased the tickets online using the southwestairlines code.  Once you purchase the tickets, they are good for a year.  Also, no one checks any ID of any sort, they don't even say southwestairlines on them.  You can use them any day of the week and   trade them in for an extra day.  We used ours Sat the 12th, then used our free day Sat. the 19th   When you come into SW there is a line that goes behind a building to your left, while the regular entrance is to your right.  People with etickets can go to the left eticket line and skip everyone else.  We got there about 10 minutes before opening and were the first persons in line with only a few behind us while the regular line was very long


----------



## CarolynMink

earthfaries said:


> Just wanted to post as I said I would when returning.  We just got back from our vacation late last night.  We went to SeaWorld this past Sat. and the Sat. before that.
> It was our first visit and great by the way!
> 
> We purchased the tickets online using the southwestairlines code.  Once you purchase the tickets, they are good for a year.  Also, no one checks any ID of any sort, they don't even say southwestairlines on them.  You can use them any day of the week and   trade them in for an extra day.  We used ours Sat the 12th, then used our free day Sat. the 19th   When you come into SW there is a line that goes behind a building to your left, while the regular entrance is to your right.  People with etickets can go to the left eticket line and skip everyone else.  We got there about 10 minutes before opening and were the first persons in line with only a few behind us while the regular line was very long



Thanks for the info on the line .  I would be one to stand on the regular line and waste all that time.


----------



## aritsa_david

Could anyone give me the promo code for sea world, please? many thnaks.


----------



## earthfaries

aritsa_david said:


> Could anyone give me the promo code for sea world, please? many thnaks.



http://commerce.4adventure.com/store/promotions.asp

Click on the above link and enter southwestairlines in the code box.  It gives you 25% off ~ I would do it today though, I think that code, which is the best one, the one we used, expires today.  With that you still get your second day free also


----------



## WaltD4Me

Well, when will I ever learn????

I was searching and searching for a Sea World ticket code and of course the best one is right here on the DIS!  

I just used the Southwest Airlines code and bought my tickets. $46.11 for an adult $37 something for the child ticket!  

Pretty awesome! I really wanted to see SW but we can only go one day and sure didn't want to pay $72!!!!

So even though some said the SW code might expire Jan. 24th, today is the 27th and I was still able to use the code and print my tickets just fine.

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taratink

Could someone please pm the swa code to me? 
Tara


----------



## earthfaries

Taratink said:


> Could someone please pm the swa code to me?
> Tara



It's two posts above yours, post number 171.  The link is there and everything


----------



## Alztybrn

If I buy my tickets today with the Southwest code, will I have any problems using them in June?
Sorry for my lack of understanding!


----------



## earthfaries

Alztybrn said:


> If I buy my tickets today with the Southwest code, will I have any problems using them in June?
> Sorry for my lack of understanding!




No.  I bought mine a few months ago and just used them last week.  Once you purchase tickets, no matter at what price or discount, they are good for 1 year.​


----------



## Alztybrn

earthfaries said:


> No.  I bought mine a few months ago and just used them last week.  Once you purchase tickets, no matter at what price or discount, they are good for 1 year.​



Well...even though you said no, I think you answered my question. I just want to purchase them now. I will not use it until June. So, it looks like I can do this? Am I correct?


----------



## earthfaries

Alztybrn said:


> Well...even though you said no, I think you answered my question. I just want to purchase them now. I will not use it until June. So, it looks like I can do this? Am I correct?



You can purchase them now, then use  them in June with no problem


----------



## Alztybrn

I just used the code today and it still worked!


----------



## gw_lit

The Southwest code is a 7-day advance purchase discount.  Once you get the tickets into your shopping cart it will say, "Park admission *on/after*" a certain date.

So, if you buy tickets today (1/28/08), your tickets are good *on/after* 2/4/08.  The site doesn't say anything about an expiration date on the tickets.


----------



## Alztybrn

I am looking at my tickets right now that I just printed and it does not say anything about  being used after a certain date (nor does it have an expiration date).

The only thing it mentions about 7 days is that it is valid for 7 consecutive days during regular operating hours.


----------



## jeni16

I just printed mine too using the code.  It mentions nothing about them expiring.  I plan on using them when we go in April.


----------



## TwingleMum

I tried using a code for the Funcard and it didn't seem to work. Its strange because after you put promo code in the Funcard is an option but it doesn't show any money off


----------



## jrandtracy

so can this be upgraded to a funcard or annual pass if i utilize the southwestairlines code?


----------



## neenee632

I just wondering if the tickets allow you to for 2days? When you enter the code it only says 1day.


----------



## TwingleMum

I think you can upgrade at the park for the 2nd day free.


----------



## earthfaries

Yes you can.  You can get the second day free with any one day park pass except free passes ​


----------



## payogie

I used the code today(2/10/08) and it still works. The cost was $50. A huge savings off of the gate prices. Used the link from post #171. Thanks everyone, this is the best board around by far.


----------



## zalansky

Did the base price go up a few dollars? I should have bought those tix last week, darnit.


----------



## pyrxtc

Thank you! I'm buying them now for April!


----------



## pyrxtc

I just bought them and they are valid for 7 days from first scan. We may be going two days now. Great price at $50. Cheaper than Disney by far.


----------



## earthfaries

pyrxtc said:


> I just bought them and they are valid for 7 days from first scan. We may be going two days now. Great price at $50. Cheaper than Disney by far.



Yeah, it's great that when you trade them in for the second day free you get 7 days after that to use them.  We went on a Sat. before Disney, then the next Sat. after Disney.  

What a great deal, esp. for Orlando, and SW was wonderful!!!​


----------



## Andromeda

I know that you have to trade in your e-ticket at the park to receive the 2nd day free ticket, and that the ticket then needs to be used within 7 days, but do they make you sign the free ticket or scan your fingerprint and link it to the ticket?

I ask because I'm going to Busch Gardens with my sister this Friday and I'll be using my ticket to go again within 7 days, but she won't be able to go again so I was wondering if I could give her free ticket to my fiancé so he could use it for a free admission?

Also, someone stated earlier that if you use the SOUTHWEST promotion code you have to wait 7 days to use the ticket, but then someone else said this was not the case. Is this true? When I use that code and the tickets are in my shopping cart, I don't see anything noting that they can only be used on or after a certain date.

Thanks!


----------



## nezy

Just got back. I ended up getting an annual and a fun card as we plan to go back within the year.


----------



## judy57

I'm going in April can I get the discount code.

 

Thanks


----------



## tarawynn

Could someone please PM me the promo code being referred to here? Do I understand correctly that you can use this promo code for a one-day admission (20% or 30% off?) and then get the rest of the year for free even after having purchased a discounted one-day ticket?


----------



## mamalle

Im not sure but I did go to the site and it will save me a couple of bucks for the aquatica/seaworld combo but its for one day each only


----------



## ssudberry

Tank said:


> Just used my tickets I bought with the promo code, no questions asked. I even went to guest relations since I heard that you could come back a 2nd day for free and now they have buy one day get the rest of the year for free. So I used the promo code and  got the whole year for $53 adults and $43 kids.



how much does the promo code save for adults/kids?

thanks

steve


----------



## Pabloluna86

Hey I am going tomorrow can someone please send me the promo code so that I can get a cheap ticket. 


THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Pabloluna86

Hey can someone please send me a promo code so that my gf and I can get cheap tickets 
\




THANKS


----------



## iwannago!!

Could someone pls pm me the promo code, we are going in 2 weeks. 
TIA!


----------



## Suzann

Any promo codes out there? I'm going in 2.5 weeks and taking my mom! YAY!! PM me, thanks a bunch


----------



## iwannago!!

Suzann said:


> Any promo codes out there? I'm going in 2.5 weeks and taking my mom! YAY!! PM me, thanks a bunch



in the promo box - type 'southwestairlines', which is a better discount than 'cingular'

I don't know if someone here has a better code, but SWA got me $50 adult tickets and $43 kids with a free second visit.


----------



## gatorboy7808

Can anyone send me a promo code for Sea World Aquatica I want to go Saturday, I would really appreciate it if a code exists. Thanks.


----------



## RMaxey

Does anyone have a promo code for Sea World's new Aquatica water park?
Thanks


----------



## Disney10

I work for a bank.  They had a promo too, but not as good as the southwestairlines code.  I do not have anything I can show them to verify I work at this particular bank.  She said they do NOT check your ID at the park!


----------



## floridaherewecome

If anyone has a code that will work the last week in sept, we could use the the help. thanks


----------



## Polly

Tank said:


> Just used my tickets I bought with the promo code, no questions asked. I even went to guest relations since I heard that you could come back a 2nd day for free and now they have buy one day get the rest of the year for free. So I used the promo code and  got the whole year for $53 adults and $43 kids.



Tank, We are planning to go March 20-30. Would you be so kind as to share the promo code you used if you think it will do us good?

Polly


----------



## ILovePenguins

Hi I am going to Orlando FL on Mar 25th and I am buying tickets for myself and my sister so anything I can save would help out. Can you please PM me the promo code you used to get the 30 percent off? Thank you.


----------



## ILovePenguins

MamaKate said:


> I know the 30% code expired 4/30/07.  They don't currently have an expiration date for the 20% code on the website so it might be around for awhile.  When they offered the 30% discount, it stated that the offer was good thru 4/30/07.



Hi you said you got 30 percent off with a code? I am going to Sea World in Orlando FL and I was wondering if you could help me out with what the code is? Can you PM is to me please? I am buying tickets for myself and my sister so every little bit I can save is helpful. I am also buying tickets for Universal so if there is any code for that could you let mr know? Thank you so much.
If anyone else has codes I could use for either place please PM them to me and thanks.

Jessica


----------



## wildfxp

iwannago!! said:


> in the promo box - type 'southwestairlines', which is a better discount than 'cingular'
> 
> I don't know if someone here has a better code, but SWA got me $50 adult tickets and $43 kids with a free second visit.



I'm not sure about you guys, but the code was just posted above and some of you still don't read.  I'm a new member here too, but scrolling just up a bit could provide thousands of answers 

BTW, that 30% code...if you read the comment again, it says EXPIRED 2007


----------



## wildfxp

I just used the southwestairlines code and it is 25%   Thanks!


----------



## wendymargaret67

Got it now thanks!


----------



## TwingleMum

I think my brain is on a holiday. Could anyone tell me if I buy one day tix with the code can I turn them in for the Fun card which is good for the rest of the year???? Thanks


----------



## CLynnJones

Thank you for the code. I just bought 5 tickets for SeaWorld using the southwestairlines code. I saved 25% too!!


----------



## mommyme2

Anyone PLEASE give me a promo code for Sea world Aquatica... Went to Daytona Lagoon yesterday *Boo*... please please please help!!!


----------



## riu girl

Does anyone happen to know if there is a discount code for Aquatica in Orlando?

Thank you


----------



## ccdoster

I was looking at the ticketing online. Without a promo code it says 2nd visit free for $58 with the "southwestairlines" promo code it says 25% off but there is no mention of the free second day. Do you get it? Otherwise it might be better to spend the extra $8 to get the 2nd day. Just wondering for those that used the code if it said online you get the 2nd day since it doesn't when I try it.


----------



## vellamint

Okay I am just about ready to purchase a combo Seaworld/Aquatica ticket and cant find where it say there is an expiration date....I Know that it expires 7 days after first use but I want to make sure that the entire ticket does not have an expiration date.  These are e-tickets that I would print at home.

Thanks.


----------



## lovinpoohbear

I printed mine a couple weeks ago and they state they expire in a year. Hope this helps


----------



## vellamint

lovinpoohbear said:


> I printed mine a couple weeks ago and they state they expire in a year. Hope this helps



Thanks!!


----------



## gardener14

ccdoster said:


> I was looking at the ticketing online. Without a promo code it says 2nd visit free for $58 with the "southwestairlines" promo code it says 25% off but there is no mention of the free second day. Do you get it? Otherwise it might be better to spend the extra $8 to get the 2nd day. Just wondering for those that used the code if it said online you get the 2nd day since it doesn't when I try it.



Any paid one day ticket is eligible for the second day free offer.  Just take your ticket to the windows marked second day free once inside the park.  The windows are clearly marked.


----------



## ccdoster

Thanks 

I just bought my tickets and my SIL's family too. Saved about $100 

You guys on this board are the best


----------



## floridaherewecome

I just used sw airlines and recieved 25% of gate prices. good deal ! I used the link posted on page 12 of this thread. Thanks to ALL!


----------



## ccdoster

Just back. Tickets worked great and 2nd day free


----------



## vellamint

Bought and printed mine out yesterday.  Thanks


----------



## djb2002

Is it just me or has the southwestairlines code expired now ?

Thanks


----------



## pascal

djb2002 said:


> Is it just me or has the southwestairlines code expired now ?
> 
> Thanks


Yep,
Codes expired some days agoo  

I'm looking for some other codes.
I have 2 but not the discount i want....
pepsi2008
convlead


Who has other codes.

We are traveling to Orlando May 5

Thanks in advance,
Pascal


----------



## rprunty2008

Does anyone have promo for Sea World in TX? I am going next month in June~


Thank you-


----------



## krmlaw

Does anyone have a code that works now?

convlead works, but just for sea world. 

Im looking for aquatica alone, or combo seaworld aquatica. 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## leshchin

I tried to use Pepsi or swa or lowes2008 discount and they don't work any longer at the Busch Gardens.

Is anybody aware of the latest codes that do work at BG Tampa?

Thanks a lot,


----------



## taraware

Does anyone have a working DISCOUNT code for SeaWorld Orlando?  The code:convlead gives me the same price that is already listed on Sea Worlds website (adult for the same price as a kids ticket $57.95) We are going in October!


----------



## nicolle2222

Hi! Could someone email me the promo code, too?  Thanks!


----------



## nicolle2222

The Sea World promo code I am looking for is the one in San Diego


----------



## aheape1979

ENT08 is a discount on family 4 packs.  It works as of today


----------



## bstmui

Hi, I saw a couple from this thread but most of them are expired.  Do you know where I can get the non-expired one?  I am planning to go in Aug 2008.  Many thanks!


----------



## bstmui

nicolle2222 said:


> The Sea World promo code I am looking for is the one in San Diego



I believe this one works:
SWCAAASPR08

I am looking for a similar discount (like southwestairlines) for Orlando, if anyone knows about it?


----------



## mickey mommy

bumping


----------



## msonia

Does anyone know of aquatica promo codes? I am going Aug 1st 2008. PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## disneyin2008

bstmui said:


> I believe this one works:
> SWCAAASPR08



Where do you put this code?   I'm at Seaworld's website but don't see a place to enter a code.   I tried the website from the beginning of this thread...the Anhauser Busch page, and it said that code was invalid.


----------



## adisneynut

Please pm if here is one.  Thanks


----------



## d4est

Has anyone used a promo code for Discovery Cove in 09?  We are going in Feb. and would love to save some $.  Also, is there a best day of the week to go?


----------



## ymann68

can someone pm the promo code.  I heard they are charging adult tickets at child price now will it still give discount when using promo.  thanks  every penny saved will help on this expensive trip


----------



## tilliet

Can someone please pm me the promo code also if there is any. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## oddman

Another begging post,

Leaving for Orlando late tomorrow, if any has a code for Sea World , please post it or PM if it should not be posted.

Hoping.....

odd


----------



## canmom3

Can I join in the begging too???  We're leaving in late August.The kids would love to go to Seaworld, Mom and Dad would love to save some money 

Please PM if you have any codes.

Thanks


----------



## Carolinagirl77

Please pm me if you have any codes.  We are going soon and would love a deeper discount.


----------



## belle231

Oh i would love if someone could pm me a code as well. thank you!


----------



## sluna77

If anybody has a code. . please PM it as well.

Thanks!


----------



## peterkronenberg

Please PM me as well for Sea World promo codes.

thanks


----------



## Tizzy_Meliss

Add me to the list, we may be going this November!


----------



## usmc4myson

Just saw this very interesting thread....We start our 17 hour drive down 95 this afternoon, and I would LOVE to take our boys to Sea World/Aquatica...might someone have a code they could share with me...say, like, in the next hour or two?!   

Sending Shamu Kisses and Hugs to whoever is able to help us out!   

Amy


----------



## GymboAddict

Hello DISers, 


Sorry I don't have any ORLANDO codes....but I did just recently use a code for San Antonio that worked:   CCCECU

It gives you flat 20% off a variety of ticket(s) or packages.

I purchased adult 2-day ticket for $44.79.  A 1-day tix was $42.39, so figured I could spare the extra $2.40 and go another day if we opted too.

A childs 2-day ticket was $38.39; 1-day was $35.99.

I also used another code I found on another website, but it was only valid for SAN DIEGO, in case anyone is interested:

SWCMCDSD08 - it is supposed to give you $10 off the one day price and the 2nd visit free.  Again, it only works for San Diego Sea World.

Hope this helps someone out there and saves you some $$$$  !!!!   

Wendy


----------



## tx_reeg

Anyone who has printed off a e-ticket, does it have your name on the ticket? I am looking in to buying a 2-day ticket and then letting are friends use it for the second day a month later when they go to Sea World.


----------



## coastergirls

Would love a promo code if anyone has one for Orlando. Many thanks


----------



## disneylandlvr13

tx_reeg said:


> Anyone who has printed off a e-ticket, does it have your name on the ticket? I am looking in to buying a 2-day ticket and then letting are friends use it for the second day a month later when they go to Sea World.



yes they do have your names on them and they say u might need to show a proof of id.


----------



## godzpeach

could someone please send me the sea world code....we go in 11 days! first time!!


----------



## Ruben12

Could someone please send me the sea world code....we go in 10days!

We will also visit Aquatica and Busch Gardens.


----------



## godzpeach

still waiting for a code if anyone has one.....will be going to aquatica and sea world. thanks!!! will be there aug 1-8


----------



## GymboAddict

tx_reeg said:


> Anyone who has printed off a e-ticket, does it have your name on the ticket? I am looking in to buying a 2-day ticket and then letting are friends use it for the second day a month later when they go to Sea World.



Don't know about Orlando but San Antonio e-tickets printed our names (even kids).  We used our 1st day yesterday....they asked for my i.d.  AND  took a bioscan of my pointer finger.   So I don't see an adult being able to share tickets.  I would think you could do this with a child ticket if you wanted.  They did not scan my kids....ages 9 and 3.    Just FYI.

Wendy


----------



## BriBri1984

G. Peach,

I sent this in an earlier Thread, No Code Unfortunetly   But Aquatica may not have one..yet..)

disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1894207[/url]

Bri


----------



## neverrest

Use promo code ENT08 for Seaworld Orlando or San Diego or Busch Gardens

Good for family pack of tickets (4 people. Any combo of adults and kids) 

Must buy tickets in 4's.

Good until Dec 31, 2008


----------



## brenda1966

With that promo code, does the discount show up right away?  It looks like it's $59 for adults and $48 for kids.  

That is better than the standard web discount of $60 for both an adult and a kid ticket.

Does anyone have any other promos?  Feel free to PM me.  Thanks!

Forgot to ask... are the prices on the web site pre-tax?  It is safe to assume when I do the final purchase they will add in 8% tax?


----------



## kootz

I have a friend in GA who wants to take her 4 year old to Seaworld. Is there any codes for two adults and one child...Please Pm me if anyone can help...


----------



## Zzzzz

Does anyone have a recent promo code?

Earlier in the year, McDonald's had a promo going on [ronaldorlando] until Dec 31 2008, but it says that it has expired when I go to input it. Apparently supplies were limited?

PLS PM me if you do...


----------



## ladybuglydia

I'm interested in a promo code if anyone has one available.  We are going in October.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## maryebishop

We are going in September (the 19th). Does anyone have a promo code that I could use or tell me where to find one?


----------



## Emerson613

http://www.retailmenot.com/view/seaworld.com


----------



## blonderw03

Does anyone know of any promo codes for Sea World...im just needing a one day ticket...thanks!! or where i can find them?


----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

hi everyone.  Does anyone have a SeaWorld Orlando promo code that you can send me.  If so, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## teacherme

We are going in Nov. and would love a code also.  Please pm if anyone would like to share.


----------



## weezer64

My daughter and I are going to Sea World Orlando in December and would love to have a promo code if anyone has one to share.

thanks!


----------



## blonderw03

Does anyone have any promo codes or discount sites for Sea World Orlando, Universal Studios Orlando or Disney World Dl....thanks...


----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

Time is running out for me to get a discounted pass, we are going in 18 days.....


----------



## d4est

I don't know of any promo codes.  I do know you can get discounted tickets through AAA.  You can also get 20% off on a single-day admission at the gate by showing your Rapid Rewards card, which is free through Southwest airlines.  

http://www.southwest.com/rapid_rewards/how_to_enroll.html

Simply complete the enrollment form to become a Rapid Rewards Member. To get you started toward your first Award, we'll give you two enrollment bonus credits just for joining! You will receive your account number immediately upon enrollment, which you may print out or write down for future reference.

AAA pricing:

SeaWorld Orlando Be A Kid Again Single Day Ticket---$57.95
SeaWorld Orlando & Busch Gardens Tampa "Be a Kid Again" Length of Stay Ticket---$89.95
SeaWorld and Aquatica "Be a Kid Again" Length of Stay Ticket---$79.95
SeaWorld Orlando, Busch Gardens Tampa & Aquatica "Be a Kid Again" Length of Stay Ticket---$124.95

All prices are for child or adult


----------



## going4disney4

Hi.. 
Does anyone have a new code they can pm for 2009 purchase Jan?  We have 3 children, 2 adults traveling. We are all so excited to come to Orlando, but not so excited with the ticketing prices.. Between here and Disney.  
I have extensively searched the websites, and all of the offers, and I can not come up with anything. 

I have tried, all of the codes, usps, pepsico, etc.  Nothing works.  

Any suggestions, I would love them.  

Thank you so much.


----------



## vallamen

Would love a code too! We are going in February with 4 adults and 2 little ones, hoping to save some $ on tix and looking to buy soon. I have tried all of the old codes and nothing works. Argh!  

Please PM me if you have one. 

Thanks in advance, 

Val.


----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

I have a sense that there are no promo codes right now...at least not for SW Orlando.  I signed up for the southwest card which apparently gives 20% off at the gate, but I'm not expecting to receive my card before we leave for Florida.

Guess the only other option is to order the tickets off the SW website- you might be able to see some savings there.


----------



## d4est

To my knowledge, they don't send out cards.  You print it out from their website.  As I stated above: You will receive your account number immediately upon enrollment, which you may print out or write down for future reference.


----------



## riu girl

Does anyone happen to know of a promotion code for one day AQUATICA tickets?

Thank you


----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

I signed up for the Southwest rapid rewards, but it did not give me an account number, it just took me to a sign in page asking for the membership number.  Kind of hard to sign in when they don't e-mail you your number.  More aggravation than it's worth...

As for aquatica discounts- I've been doing a google search for Sea World promo codes- it will bring up alot of search results.  I think I saw one (for aquatica) as I was going in and out of websites last night.


----------



## couponlover

There are also coupon sites like http://www.themeparkcodes.com/ where you can get discounts coupons like Sea World coupons and a lot more


----------



## CJBrooke

Hello, I have looked through the pages of this thread for a working promo code to SeaWorld/Aquatica but can not find it.  Can someone please PM me a working code?  I thank you and will appreciate it!  CJB


----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

CJBrooke said:


> Hello, I have looked through the pages of this thread for a working promo code to SeaWorld/Aquatica but can not find it. Can someone please PM me a working code? I thank you and will appreciate it! CJB


 
I've been asking for a promo code for a while now.  I just don't think there are any ones out there.  People have been saying to sign up for a Southwest Rewards card, but I've gone through the sign-up process at least 5 times and each time I haven't received a membership number, so that idea is shot.  Being I'm out of time, I'm going to purchase tickets online at seaworld.com.  They are cheaper than at the gate.  If you run out of time, you could do the same and at least save a few dollars.  There are a few promo codes out there, but probably not much more than what you save by purchasing directly through the website.


----------



## kimimc713

I just discovered my Entertainment Book has a Promo code for Sea World!!! 

This allows you to purchase Adult single day admission for $58.70 & Child for $47.70!  (I just purchased them! We leave on Saturday!)  In the past, I have gone to guest services to get the 2nd day free ticket-I'm hoping to do that again!  Hope this helps you!

Have fun! Promo code: ENT08


----------



## Kim in SPR

ENT08 also works for a discount family 4 pack at Busch Gardens Africa.  I think adult tickets are around $56.

I've read a lot about themeparkcodes.com when searching for tickets but am finding that each time I pull up a parks page, there's no code!  It says I can save lots of money but doesn't tell me how.  What am I missing?


----------



## crazydad

Help  I Am In Orlando Now And Looking For A Promo Code To Get Best Price For Tickets 2 Adults And 3 Kids...tried The Couple Codes Listed And They Were Expired...


----------



## Wiggle

I just tried code ENT09 for the Entertainment Book and received $46.00 Adult/$38.99 Child prices on one-day Sea World tickets.  We're going in early January.


----------



## mapmakerj

CHECK YOUR TICKETS WIGGLE!  I just selected Seaworld Orlando on the website and entered the ENT09 code and it automatically switched over to Seaworld San Antonio and showed that park being the only one valid with that code.  I would hate for you to show up in FL and the tickets are not valid for that park.  I almost didn't catch the switch until I started to select the tickets.


----------



## mommy*RN

Wiggle said:


> I just tried code ENT09 for the Entertainment Book and received $46.00 Adult/$38.99 Child prices on one-day Sea World tickets.  We're going in early January.



Yes -- as the previous poster stated when you enter the code ENT09 it takes you to the SeaWorld San Antonio site.  I hope you didn't purchase them if that isn't where you want to go!!  Great price if it was in Orlando!

I belong to a Dell Perks thingy for buying too much from them -- and they have a site you can buy SeaWorld tix for $57.95 per adult and $49 per child.  These tickets expire 12/31/2009.  Hope this link works AND I hope these are good deals.  Let me know because I am a casual searcher for our trip in late fall 2009.

http://www.ticketsatwork.com/affiliates/nextjump/packages.php?sub=packages&action=view&id=78

There isn't a code but a site you have to buy through.  If the above link doesn't work you can look into the Dell Perks option.  My work offers a perk program too and when I clicked on the seaworld link through there it took me to the same place -- so if my link works you don't need to be a Dells Perks member...


----------



## sandymandr

mommy*RN said:


> Yes -- as the previous poster stated when you enter the code ENT09 it takes you to the SeaWorld San Antonio site.  I hope you didn't purchase them if that isn't where you want to go!!  Great price if it was in Orlando!
> 
> I belong to a Dell Perks thingy for buying too much from them -- and they have a site you can buy SeaWorld tix for $57.95 per adult and $49 per child.  These tickets expire 12/31/2009.  Hope this link works AND I hope these are good deals.  Let me know because I am a casual searcher for our trip in late fall 2009.
> 
> http://www.ticketsatwork.com/affiliates/nextjump/packages.php?sub=packages&action=view&id=78
> 
> There isn't a code but a site you have to buy through.  If the above link doesn't work you can look into the Dell Perks option.  My work offers a perk program too and when I clicked on the seaworld link through there it took me to the same place -- so if my link works you don't need to be a Dells Perks member...



Hi! I'm new to the SW threads!  I went to this link and it showed me prices, but I am wondering if I am allowed to use this link?  It says "your corporate discount is....".  Can someone help me please?  I need to know if this is a legitimate site and if I can use it??  We need 1 day tix for SW and 1 day tx for UIOA.  It seems like a great deal!  But I always worry if something seems too good to be true, it probably is????  I am trying to find Seaworld promos for Feb 2009.


----------



## mommy*RN

sandymandr said:


> Hi! I'm new to the SW threads!  I went to this link and it showed me prices, but I am wondering if I am allowed to use this link?  It says "your corporate discount is....".  Can someone help me please?  I need to know if this is a legitimate site and if I can use it??  We need 1 day tix for SW and 1 day tx for UIOA.  It seems like a great deal!  But I always worry if something seems too good to be true, it probably is????  I am trying to find Seaworld promos for Feb 2009.



I can say with some confidence to go ahead.  I get "perks" through my work, but like I said in my previous post I also get them through Dell (I don't work there, just shop!).  Either way I tried going into it (through Dell's Perks and through my work Perks) it took me to exactly the same place.  I don't work in the "corporate" world...just a lowly floor RN.  I'm guessing it is something that most larger companies offer their employees.  Does anyone else get these perks??  It's not a password protected site so I'd say it is open to the public.  It is ultimately your decision, but I don't think there would be any fallout from you using it.


----------



## popstudio

I would appreciate it if someone would be kind enough to share the promotional code for SEA WORLD ORLANDO to me.  I am trying to take our 6yr old girl there for her birthday on DECEMBER 27, 2008 and I need a discount on the tickets.  I would appreciate the help.  Please email me the code.  I only need 2 adult and 1 child ticket.

Thanks!


----------



## djb2002

Does anyone know of any valid discount codes for Seaworld Orlando ??

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Katty

I am searching for a valid promo code for Discovery Cove for April 2009? Does anyone know? Thank you very much.


----------



## ganandem

Looking for a program code for Sea World Orlando too.  We leave on Jan.22.  Thanks!


----------



## bellakittia

nevermind


----------



## mommy*RN

It's so strange...here we are in recession and everyone is offering deals...yet SeaWorld doesn't have much out there.  The best I've found is their website offer of buying the adult tix at the kids price.  I also read about joining Southwest Airlines and getting a % off at the gate, but I don't know how that pans out in price.  The Southwest membership is free.

Sorry, but I spent HOURS looking and couldn't find a darn thing.


----------



## trinaweena

We're going to Sea World in March and I was wondering if there are any promo codes for tickets?  There are 5 of us going (all adults) and it would be nice to get a little bit cheaper tickets! Thanks!


----------



## DavidWegner

My Family of 6 is going to Orlando the end of February.  We are looking for a discount code for Sea World, Aquatica and Busch Gardens.  Can someone please send me one either by email or a post?  Thanks.


----------



## ge0rgette2

Very odd - entertainment book for the NY area - has a coupon for SeaWorld and a code -- you use it and it gives you tickets for Texas. 
I called SeaWorld and they stated cause thats the closest location - sounds dumb to me 

Anyone find any other great discounts for SW - We are going next week - need tickets for 6 people - any help would be appreciated!

Georgette


----------



## RabFlmom

bellakittia said:


> Hey, my friends are coming to sea world with me in the spring, i have a season pass, but they do not, and they are teachers so they are poor!  is there any discount promo's that someone can send me? Thanks a billion!!!




If you have a season pass go to the passholder site on SW web page.  You get a discount on their tickets. I think it is 10%.  


Are they teachers in Florida?  If so there is a discount for teachers. Have them check for that.


----------



## ge0rgette2

It seems that taking the time to fill out and print the SouthWest Rapid Rewards, is cheaper for Sea World one day passes.


----------



## Alztybrn

Man..there does not seem to be much out there. Last year there were all kinds of discounts to Sea World....this year....nothing!

Anybody find anything new lately?


----------



## tlh0726

bumping 

Looking for discount code.


----------



## taliategan

I have looking too - AAA card at gate $ 5.00 off according to mousesavers; buy on-line at SW web site - adults pay kids price, which is a $ 10 discount per ticket; undercovertourist site says its better to buy from SW directly than from them with this current deal; kids' tickets to SW are free if you booked a Marriott package.    Mousesavers list some other discounts as well.


----------



## djb2002

Does anyone know if AAA discounts apply to their Fun Cards ? - Or any other discounts that do.

Thanks
Daniel


----------



## Deb J

Does anyone know if Busch Gardens Tampa still offers the SouthWest Rapid Rewards 20% discount? I no longer see it mentioned on the SouthWest Rapid Rewards web page and we are going next week.

Edited April 23: Busch Gardens Tampa does still offer the SouthWest Rapid Rewards 20% discount at the gate. You just present you the SouthWest Rapid Rewards membership card at the gate.


----------



## GINNYBOBENNY

I am looking for coupons or any way to save on Sea World and  Arabian Knights. Also does anyone have any saving idea`s on meals at Disney World.
We have been saving for the past 2 years to take a nice vacation and take my daughter to Disney. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.

ginny


----------



## Ashleybs

I too am looking for a discount for SW tickets. I know right now you get a     2nd day free but we will be using that so anything else would be great!


----------



## njdjax

I searched all the threads and didn't see this offer.   I apologize if it's been mentioned before.

Save $10 on SeaWorld Orlando Adult Tickets

To redeem, visit seaworldorlando.com and enter promo code:  Pepsi2009 or bring any Pepsi can to the park.

Offer valid through August 31, 2009.  Not valid with any other discount or special offer.  Limit 6 discounts per online order or can.


----------



## summerrluvv

The Southwest deal is the best one I think.  You get 20% off bringing it down to $52 I think someone had posted.


----------



## Florbust

Just went on the 26th and used code 'convlead' with no problems. You get to print out a paper e ticket immediately, adult tik is 64.95(same as website) but child tik is 54.95 and you do get a 2nd visit for free within 7 days


----------



## kckmom

interesting, thanks for the tips.  will keep looking in the next few months for discounts and post any I find as well.


----------



## masonsmousermom

Can someone tell me if you can use the SW Rapid Rewards discount to buy multi-park tickets at the gate...or is it just for the 1 day/2nd day free ticket?oo?  I'm planning to buy 2 adult and 1 child SW + AQ tickets.


----------



## Pax

Has anyone by chance run across a discount code for annual passes. Long shot I'm guessing, but saving a few dollars on a platinum passport wouldn't stink.

I'm in Florida, so no dice getting the cheap pass in Texas. 

Pax


----------



## kootz

My dh and I would like to get a 1 year pass. Can we use the Southwest discount for that?
I am in Florida


----------



## obnurrse

I just found this discount code for the Seaworld in San Diego.  Go to SeaWorld Sandiego site and put in SWCMCDONALDSSD09.  Adult tickets are 49.95 & kids are 39.95.


----------



## IDoDis

masonsmousermom said:


> Can someone tell me if you can use the SW Rapid Rewards discount to buy multi-park tickets at the gate...or is it just for the 1 day/2nd day free ticket?oo?  I'm planning to buy 2 adult and 1 child SW + AQ tickets.



I just called Sea World and you only need one Rapid Rewards card to get up to 4 tickets at the 20% discount.  You also still get the 2nd day free.


----------



## Latinlady17402

Ok here are some promo codes that I tried and have worked for Sea World. for all those looking to go. 

I am looking for a Promo code for Aquatica one day pass only not any combos.  Any help would be great!


Promo codes :  PEPSI2009
                     Hatcu
                     Coneluv


----------



## calablovedisney

what exactly do you pay for adult and child tickets with the Soutwest RR card when paying at the gate? I think it seems to be the best deal out there this year. The pepsi2009 just gives you the adult pays kid price deal.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

calablovedisney said:


> what exactly do you pay for adult and child tickets with the Soutwest RR card when paying at the gate?



Adult - $59.95

Child - $51.96

This is the best deal I've been able to find.  The only down side is that you can't pre-purchase on the internet (or at least I don't know the code to be able to do that).


----------



## kato0627

If anyone has a Southwest code to buy tickets online, I would love to know that.  I am assuming that the ticket window at SW is crazy at opening time.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

kato0627 said:


> If anyone has a Southwest code to buy tickets online, I would love to know that.  I am assuming that the ticket window at SW is crazy at opening time.



Yeah - I would love to know as well.  Those were my exact thoughts - crazy lines at the ticket windows.


----------



## vossjemi

We went on Wed June 3.  We probably got there a little late as we were driving from Tampa...so about 9:30 am.  No waiting at ticket windows at all.  And, the park seemed practically empty until about 1:00pm when there was a 60 minute wait for the Atlantis water ride, but Kraken was only a 15 minute wait (we didn't ride at that time, just asked as we were walking by).  We were there all day with our kids & they were too short to try kraken/manta, so after we'd done all the things we wanted to make sure they got to do, we finally let grandma take them to arcade area for some games (our waitress at dining with shamu gave the kids some free arcade cards) and dh/I headed over to kraken/manta around 8pm with no lines on either ride.  Walk on.  It was a great day!


----------



## Pink Flamingo

That's great to hear vossjemi.  Hope we're as luck.  However, I'm thinking that pretty much all schools will be out when we're there next week, so my guess is that our lines may be a bit longer.  That won't stop us from having a great time though.


----------



## karray34

I would appreciate it if someone could send me a promo code for discount Seaworld tickets.. leaving 11 days.. Thanks


----------



## Pink Flamingo

karray34 said:


> I would appreciate it if someone could send me a promo code for discount Seaworld tickets.. leaving 11 days.. Thanks



The best deal I was able to find was the Southwest Rapid Rewards ~ 20% off the general admission price.  You have to present your Rapid Rewards card at the gate - no way to use the discount for on-line purchases (at least that I could find).  You can sign up for the Rapid Rewards program on Southwest's web site.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

I would like to buy SW/BG combo tickets for my trip next week.  Does anyone have a discount code?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

vossjemi said:


> We went on Wed June 3.  We probably got there a little late as we were driving from Tampa...so about 9:30 am.  No waiting at ticket windows at all.  And, the park seemed practically empty until about 1:00pm when there was a 60 minute wait for the Atlantis water ride, but Kraken was only a 15 minute wait (we didn't ride at that time, just asked as we were walking by).  We were there all day with our kids & they were too short to try kraken/manta, so after we'd done all the things we wanted to make sure they got to do, we finally let grandma take them to arcade area for some games (our waitress at dining with shamu gave the kids some free arcade cards) and dh/I headed over to kraken/manta around 8pm with no lines on either ride.  Walk on.  It was a great day!



How long is the drive from Tampa to Sea World?


----------



## tmdn234

masonsmousermom said:


> Can someone tell me if you can use the SW Rapid Rewards discount to buy multi-park tickets at the gate...or is it just for the 1 day/2nd day free ticket?oo?  I'm planning to buy 2 adult and 1 child SW + AQ tickets.



Hey folks.   I wish I had the answer to this question before I went so here it is.  I waited in the SeaWorld ticket line (45 minutes) to purchase a SW and AQ combo ticket.   But since this ticket is already a discounted ticket, the SouthWest Rapid rewards discount would not apply.   Also Aquatica does not participate in the Southwest RR discount ..  only Seaworld.  Therefore the combo ticket was still the best deal at $99 adult and $89 kids.


----------



## BLTtinkerbell

tmdn234 said:


> Hey folks.   I wish I had the answer to this question before I went so here it is.  I waited in the SeaWorld ticket line (45 minutes) to purchase a SW and AQ combo ticket.   But since this ticket is already a discounted ticket, the SouthWest Rapid rewards discount would not apply.   Also Aquatica does not participate in the Southwest RR discount ..  only Seaworld.  Therefore the combo ticket was still the best deal at $99 adult and $89 kids.



Thanks for the info.  I guess that means there isn't a discount for a combo BG/SW ticket either.  Sorry you had to wait in line so long to find out but I do appreciate you sharing this w/us.


----------



## justbrantley

Do you have to show ID or proof of attendance to the convention at the front gate with this promo code?





Florbust said:


> Just went on the 26th and used code 'convlead' with no problems. You get to print out a paper e ticket immediately, adult tik is 64.95(same as website) but child tik is 54.95 and you do get a 2nd visit for free within 7 days


----------



## justbrantley

Do you have to show proof of convention attendance?


----------



## momsrule27

We will be going to Sea World only (no Aquatica )- in a couple of weeks. Does the SWRR card still work at the gate?  I did look back and it did seem to work a month ago - just wondering if anyone has gone recently and if it worked?  

Thanks!


----------



## mikeandkarla

I just recieved an email back from Seaworld PR that said they are currently taking the SWRR card at the main gate only for 20% discount.


----------



## momsrule27

Thanks!  I will plan to get there early - I  think the savings is worth the wait!  I just didn't want to wait in line if they weren't taking it anymore.


----------



## ccgirl

What is the SWRR card?  Is that the card you use for the frequent flier miles?

Thanks.


----------



## Simbee3

I have searched this thread over and over again, maybe I am missing something. Can someone please PM me the Promo code. I would love to surprise my kids with this one.


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Simbee3 said:


> I have searched this thread over and over again, maybe I am missing something. Can someone please PM me the Promo code. I would love to surprise my kids with this one.



Which promo code are you looking for?  I know when I bought tickets in June, the best deal going was the SouthWest Rapid Rewards ~ you sign up on their (SouthWest's) web site, print your rapid rewards card, & then show that @ the Sea World ticket counter when you purchase your ticket (can't purchase with this discount on-line).  The ticket cost will be $59.96 + 6.5% tax.


----------



## Promomx2

has anyone used AAA discount at the gate?  If so, what was the discount?  And one more question, do all 1-day tickets get the second day free?


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Promomx2 said:


> has anyone used AAA discount at the gate?  If so, what was the discount?  And one more question, do all 1-day tickets get the second day free?



Haven't used AAA discount at the gate, but I know when I asked in June the SouthWest RR discount was better than the AAA discount.

Don't know if all tickets get a 2nd day free, but our SW RR did & the tickets my parents bought at the RPR ticket desk did.  I'm thinking I read somewhere that all tickets get you a 2nd day free, but I'm not 100% ceertain on that.  I'm sure someone on these boards will be able to answer that question though.


----------



## Promomx2

thanks for the info.  So I can go on southwest site and sign up and print at home the card I need to get the discount?  Also, OT, how crowded is it the the nightly fireworks at the stadium that has seating?  Can you see the fireworks at other places in the park?


----------



## Pink Flamingo

Promomx2 said:


> thanks for the info.  So I can go on southwest site and sign up and print at home the card I need to get the discount?


 Yep - it's that simple.

Don't know about the fireworks, as we left before time for that.


----------



## A_NY_Outlaw

Hi all.  I'm trying to get my tickets secured for SW during our next trip.  Does anyone have a promo code for SW Orlando?  I can't seem to get the SW airlines card to work for me online.  The form always takes all my information, but doesn't get me to a screen where I actually see any card I can print.  Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## keishashadow

Pink Flamingo said:


> Which promo code are you looking for? I know when I bought tickets in June, the best deal going was the SouthWest Rapid Rewards ~ you sign up on their (SouthWest's) web site, print your rapid rewards card, & then show that @ the Sea World ticket counter when you purchase your ticket (can't purchase with this discount on-line). The ticket cost will be $59.96 + 6.5% tax.


 
im thinking the prices have gone up since u purchasedunless im looking @ wrong section of SeaWorld's site

One day non-discounted tix is $78.95 (i think)

less 20% southwest RR card discount @ gate $15.79 = $63.16

plus tax 6.5% total $67.27

vs

pre-purchase on sea world's website of $68.96 (child price special), not sure if it includes tax or not


----------



## Pink Flamingo

keishashadow said:


> im thinking the prices have gone up since u purchasedunless im looking @ wrong section of SeaWorld's site
> 
> One day non-discounted tix is $78.95 (i think)
> 
> less 20% southwest RR card discount @ gate $15.79 = $63.16
> 
> plus tax 6.5% total $67.27
> 
> vs
> 
> pre-purchase on sea world's website of $68.96 (child price special), not sure if it includes tax or not



Yep, prices must have gone up a bit - I checked my receipt (also from June 2009) & with the SW discount we paid $59.96 + 6.5% tax.


----------



## keishashadow

Pink Flamingo said:


> Yep, prices must have gone up a bit - I checked my receipt (also from June 2009) & with the SW discount we paid $59.96 + 6.5% tax.


 
thanx

to reiterate the southwest process for discounted tix

1)  bring card

2)  buy @ gate (is there a separate linei need to look for, would hate to waste anymore time than necessary)

SeaWorld noob Q - where/how do i get the 2nd day free on 1 day tix or is  it automatic?


----------



## Pink Flamingo

keishashadow said:


> thanx
> buy @ gate (is there a separate linei need to look for, would hate to waste anymore time than necessary)
> 
> SeaWorld noob Q - where/how do i get the 2nd day free on 1 day tix or is  it automatic?



No separate line - just go to any ticket window.  

2nd day free on 1 day ticket is automatic


----------



## keishashadow

Pink Flamingo said:


> No separate line - just go to any ticket window.
> 
> 2nd day free on 1 day ticket is automatic


 
thanx a bunch


----------

